# Blue Bar x Red Bar



## mypigeoncoop (Oct 21, 2010)

If they mated, will the offspring be a red bar or a blue bar?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Which is cock and which is hen?


----------



## mypigeoncoop (Oct 21, 2010)

I would like to know the results if the red bar was cock and blue bar the hen, or the red bar the hen and blue bar the cock.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*bluebar cock X redbar hen all the young cocks will be red and they will carry a second color of blue. You must understand that all cocks carry two color genes while hens carry one color gene. You also must understand that red is the most dominate color then comes blue and last brown. So the order of dominance red,blue. brown. The cock bird can be red/red, red/blue,or red/brown and he can pass his second color to the young hen.*GEORGE


----------

